# Macro PowerPivot Refresh



## successken

I currently use a series of macros to refresh pivot tables on a daily basis. However, most of these tables connected to a PowerPivot. So I am having to break the macros up to pause while I manually open the PowerPivot and do a Refresh All. I have not a macro sequence that will allow for an auto refresh. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## miguel.escobar

are you using Excel 2010 or Excel 2013? *Automating PowerPivot Refresh operation from VBA – The Code | Gobán Saor*


----------



## successken

Currently I am operating on Excel 2010.


----------



## successken

miguel.escobar said:


> are you using Excel 2010 or Excel 2013? Automating PowerPivot Refresh operation from VBA – The Code | Gobán Saor



Just noticed the link. Thank you.


----------



## sherifffruitfly

it's 2010 - thanks for the pointer! 

-sff


----------



## powerpivotpro

You can now also try out Power Update 

Introducing Power Update! « PowerPivotPro


----------

